# Xmas Present To Myself



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No-one else was going to buy it for me. 

I saw it in the window of a Brighton jeweller just before Xmas; they were closing down and had 3 or 4 vintage watches in the window along side the Calvin Klein watches. Already had the silver dialled SM F300 (thanks Jon) and, after a few rounds of negotiation, bought this black dialled one  .

I cannot quite get over the condition of the dial; there is not a mark on it and yet it doesn't look like a refinished one. Most F300 black dials show some signs of black bubbling but not this one. If it is refinished, then its been done very well IMO.

As nice as these watches are, I find you cannot wear them both at the same time on the same wrist. :no:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice pressie mate, wear in good health









paul


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice addition to your collection! The silver faced one is my favorite. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

I too have a SM with a non-bubbling black dial.It is a cone however. I do not know how these have survived without damage. It may have been a factory problem such as too much humidity or the wrong temperature when the paint was apllied. Perhaps one of chemists could chime in. Regards and congrats.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice. Next year I would ask for longer arms as I am sure it wont be your last :thumbsup: Wear with good health.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

johndozier said:


> I too have a SM with a non-bubbling black dial.It is a cone however.


John, I've also got a black dialled cone (below)...but mine is showing some signs of bubbling on that one.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats, Paul. It's luverly! As nice as mine turned out that one beats it by a mile. It's still one of my favorites though.

Enjoy it in health!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice crimmy present to yourself Paul and a couple of beauties they are wish I could find a pressie like that. :to_become_senile:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

That is exceptionally nice. Even the case looks unmarked.

Now why can't I ever find a 'going out of business' jeweller a gem like that in their window?

Lucky bugger.

Well done.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Paul, looks really smart B)

Mind you this did get me rushing to check out mine :shocking:



Silver Hawk said:


> Most F300 black dials show some signs of black bubbling


Thankfully it`s turned out to be bubble free :sweatdrop:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul, the bubbling only effects the one dial type, its the same with other watches including the ploprof (and 1000m) and Aquastar benthos 500 and Tudor sub. I covered this off in the PloProf Book but its to do with the way the dial was made and who made it. I dont think Ive seen an smf300 120m with bubbly dial yet tho so interested that you have.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh and I forgot to say, 'Nice watch!' its a cracker!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> I dont think Ive seen an smf300 120m with bubbly dial yet tho so interested that you have.


I had better be more precise...I've not seen it on a SM F300 but many times on the cone...like my one above. I'd mistaken assumed the black dials from each would have been painted in a similar way.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh ok. I also have a theory as to why that is... Different suppliers...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Love it - hence why I let the Titus go as I just want a 'proper' one - great find Paul


----------

